# Natural Non Cichlid Tankmates for Peacock?



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

I am doing a single male tank in a 40B. I want the tank to be a biotope of the bottom of Lake Malawi where peacockS naturally exist. I have one male Bicolor 500. I do not want to breed. I was wondering if they were any non cichlids that occur naturally in Lake Malawi that are open water fish like some kind of tetra or something. I also want to put some sort of catfish in there I was thinking synodontis. I can pretty much get any fish I want so and $$$ isn't an issue.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Synodontis that we most often keep with Africans are from Lake Tanganyika. There is a Malawi Synodontis, but you will have to search for it, I imagine it would be expensive and not sure it is small enough for a 36" tank.

No ideas to suggest on non cichlids from Malawi for a 36" tank.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

not an expert here but imo that tank is really really small for what you intended...


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

joselepiu said:


> not an expert here but imo that tank is really really small for what you intended...


For a single Male Peacock cichlid that maxes out at 8in it's definitely not small enough for him and a few tetras. I have a Dragon Blood breeding group with one male and 6 females in a 40 and it works fine...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Your mileage may vary, but I have had trouble with a quad of 6" non-hybrid peacocks in a 36" tank. On the other hand the peacocks in my 48" 33G tanks are fine.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think you could actually find any non cichlids unless you literally paid an importer to catch some. You could simulate with more common fish.

There are no tetras in the lake proper that I have read but a school of Congo Tetras or related African Tetras would be very workable.

There are silvery "Barbs" in the lake, and Labeo cylindricus so Asian relatives of Cyprinids could be used such as Barbs and relatives, the "Sharks", even a school of Loaches.

There are a couple types of "eels" which you can find relatives, and some large Mormyrids... but both would be a challenge.

Why not just get a bigger tank and have a cichlid tank?


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

noki said:


> I don't think you could actually find any non cichlids unless you literally paid an importer to catch some. You could simulate with more common fish.
> 
> There are no tetras in the lake proper that I have read but a school of Congo Tetras or related African Tetras would be very workable.
> 
> ...


I have some White Skirt Tetras in my 29. Not sure if those will work though since the male is so hyper aggressive (that's why he's in a single specimen tank) But he is beautiful he just doesn't work with other cichlids, he's probably one of the most aggressive peacockS I've ever seen. I also have some zebra loaches but I feel like they'll get killed because the tank is pretty open and they is not many places for the loaches to hide. Tell me what you think.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Aggression is for multiple reasons... generally they should mostly ignore non cichlids as long as there is somewhat of a crowd.

Aggression from pecking order and dominance... this an alpha male showing dominance against other similar cichlids
Aggression against females... chasing females who hang around refusing to breed
Aggression territorial... a male can chase away all other fish from a territory 
Aggression to eat... "Peacocks" are lousy predators but cichlids will take easy food. Generally they will not beat up other fish to eat them. They will try to eat very small fish if they can, but then all do.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

noki said:


> Aggression is for multiple reasons... generally they should mostly ignore non cichlids as long as there is somewhat of a crowd.
> 
> Aggression from pecking order and dominance... this an alpha male showing dominance against other similar cichlids
> Aggression against females... chasing females who hang around refusing to breed
> ...


So do you think zebra loaches will work?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are considering non Lake Malawi fish...a trio of Synodontis lucipinnis would work.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> If you are considering non Lake Malawi fish...a trio of Synodontis lucipinnis would work.


I'll see if my lfs has them. Would pictus cats work.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I have never had Pictus in with cichlids, but don't see why they wouldn't. I have corydoras in with a single male kenyi and a bunch of tiger barbs and the corys are all but ignored. As long as they are big enough that they won't be perceived as food they should be fine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow, from Malawi only biotope to anything goes! IDK about pictus cats...most people DO have trouble with mbuna and cories.

The Synodontis are worth waiting for. Or ordering online.

I read pictus need groups of 5 and are 5" fish and ideally would have a 50G tank or larger.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Called my LFS and they have sydndontis multipunctatus those will work right since they naturally coexist with tangs


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Your tank is too small for a group of multipunctatus...they like to be in groups of 5 and I'd want a 48" tank for them.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Your tank is too small for a group of multipunctatus...they like to be in groups of 5 and I'd want a 48" tank for them.


+1...


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

I put the white skirt tetras in and they worked really well. Now I just need a bottom feeder and this tank is done, my lfs said it will be a few weeks before they can get some lucipinnis for me any other suggestions?


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a pictus cat in one of my tanks and it seems to be doing fine. Been in there for several months. I also have a a good bit of rock structure for it to hide in but I often see it swimming out in the open as well. He is extremely active.


----------

